# Cost of medical care for child with pre-existing condition



## ommkareem (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi there. I am thinking of moving to Dubai to join my husband there, but our son has a rare medical condition. As it won't be covered by medical insurance, I am wondering about the cost of medical care, and the quality. The hospitals' websites don't list prices, saying they will quote on admission! I need to estimate the cost of visits to a paediatrician, a paediatric gastroenterologist, a nutritionist and an immunologist. Also blood tests for proteins, full blood count, liver function, vitamins, immunoglobulins. And costs of hospital admissions, and endoscopy, in case anyone knows!!

I also would like to ask if anyone knows if there is a good paediatric gastroenterologist in Dubai.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, 

Forget about paying directly to the hospital! You'll be bankrupt in no time. You will really need a comprehensive medical insurance policy that will cover your son's treatments. Trust me, paying for his care from your pocket is not an option. Healthcare is extremely expensive here as doctors keep over prescribing tests and medications because the insurance companies will reimburse everything. Check with companies like BUPA, their coverage is more expensive but usually very comprehensive and in some cases can cover pre existing conditions provided these are fully disclosed beforehand.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

a visit to a pediatrician will cost you c. 500 Dhs for consultation alone (+medicines+ tests, if any). Multiply that a few times for everything else you have mentioned, and you will realise that Dizzyizzy's advice is spot on.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

When you say 'it won't be covered by medical insurance' have you researched this to be the case? Some companies health insurance covers all sorts of existing medical conditions. I use Metlife Alico and have no issues with my existing condition being covered. If health insurance is provided by your husbands company he should be able to query with his HR department what you need to do.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Be extremely careful about insurance companies that say you are covered and then go back on your word. People have been left in comas on hospital beds here because insurers refuse to pay out.


----------



## ommkareem (Dec 8, 2013)

We had Alico in Egypt last year and they did not cover Intestinal Lymphangiectasia.


----------



## ommkareem (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for all your helpful replies. I still really need to know about paediatric gastroenterologists. Unlikely, but hoping someone might know something...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Does this help http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=50902?


----------



## ommkareem (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you Bedougirl. Yes, I had seen that post before. Not all that encouraging really. I would be worried about the quality of care as well as the cost!! I have asked my husband to look into the medical insurance etc a bit more. After all, he is the one who is over there at the moment, although currently based in Qatar.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ommkareem said:


> Thank you Bedougirl. Yes, I had seen that post before. Not all that encouraging really. I would be worried about the quality of care as well as the cost!! I have asked my husband to look into the medical insurance etc a bit more. After all, he is the one who is over there at the moment, although currently based in Qatar.


Shame. Two of my friends at school had mothers with Crohns and my mum was a stoma care specialist nursing officer so I know a little of how it is to deal with this and it can't be easy for a child. The only other thing I can think of is to google forums here for women because you may find other sources for information.


----------

